# Birth Control Pills?



## francescaD (Apr 11, 2011)

My doctor prescribed me "Yasmin" but the pharmacist gave me "Zarah". Its supposed to be a generic brand of Yasmin.

  	I read reviews online and lots of women expirience bad break outs?

  	I have fairly clear skin.

  	Am I going to break out?

  	I am also worried about weight gain and bloating.

  	help?


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 12, 2011)

Just try it and keep a log book.  Eat healthy.  No one can predict that side effects will happen: they can but they won't necessarily.


----------



## kanne (Apr 13, 2011)

If you get side effects, it will have nothing to do with taking a "generic" medication. They are the exact bioequivalent (exactly the same) as each other and more than likely made in the same factory. There are few fillers on the market (colourings etc) so any side effects will not be from fillers. If you do experience side effects such as breakouts, see your doctor who may be able to recommend a different birth control pill to combat this.


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 20, 2011)

kanne said:


> If you get side effects, it will have nothing to do with taking a "generic" medication. They are the exact bioequivalent (exactly the same) as each other and more than likely made in the same factory. There are few fillers on the market (colourings etc) so any side effects will not be from fillers. If you do experience side effects such as breakouts, see your doctor who may be able to recommend a different birth control pill to combat this.


	This.


----------



## cutegingerbread (Apr 21, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Just try it and keep a log book.  Eat healthy.  No one can predict that side effects will happen: they can but they won't necessarily.



 	Absolutely agree! I made this mistake of googling my birth control's side effects. All bc pills work differently on everyone so unfortunetly there's no sure way to say how it will work for you unless you try it and give it about 1-3 months


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 21, 2011)

One of the supposed perks of Yaz is that it's supposed to do a great job (on most people) of keeping the skin clear.  As others have already stated, different meds may react differently on different people.  Just give it an honest try and see how it works for you. If it's not what you expected/wanted, there are so many other pills on the market I'm sure you'll find one that suits your needs.


----------

